# Bonjour!



## Nailim (Mar 16, 2008)

Allo everyone! My name is Nailim and I am an aspiring college student who loves to read, write and paint. I am just looking for a good discussion forum and some to meet some new great minds! 

Don't be shy, ok?


----------



## Nickie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello to you, Nalim, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Rachel381 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, Nailim. Get cozy.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi, Nailim. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nailim (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you all for the welcome! I do plan on getting very cozy here! 

~N


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------



## Shinn (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to Writing Forums


----------



## flashgordon (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Nalim, I hope your aspirations with college materialize.


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## wordjunkie (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome and good luck!

What really is encouraging to me is that just when I was at the brink of giving up on writing, I found a mentor / tutor / instructor who has helped me so much that I can never repay him.  His name is Rob Parnell.  If you will visit the following website below, you will see wonderful ebooks and tools to help you hone your writing skills.  Yes, I also get a commission from sales of those who make purchases, but I am convinced that I am doing you a favor after seeing what it has done for me.   I hope you will visit so that you will see what I mean.  His ebooks are DIRT CHEAP.  But the wisdom and instruction that they contain is worth more than gold.


----------

